# Which is your favorite vacation place ?



## tk-hassan (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello All,

What is your favorite place to enjoy your vacations?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 5, 2015)

Someplace warm and quiet.


----------



## trueman1 (Aug 5, 2015)

Miami Florida - especially the keys area.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 5, 2015)

Aruba


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 5, 2015)

Salou, Spain. I love that place.


----------



## ServerluxDE (Aug 6, 2015)

Lanzarote, Spain! Wonderful place.


----------



## souen (Aug 6, 2015)

+1 for someplace warm and calm

Vancouver, Canada is great in the summer. A leisurely walk along the waterfront, a slight breeze lifting and maybe some festival going.


----------



## AndrewM (Aug 6, 2015)

Hiawassee, GA in the winter; They have amazing cabins in the mountains.


----------



## Profuse-Jim (Aug 7, 2015)

Would like to go to Maldives or Bali some day.


----------



## KeithVP (Aug 8, 2015)

Cruise ships.

Very expensive internet + very slow connection = 100% no-work vacation


----------



## RA4W (Aug 12, 2015)

Most of southern europe is great.


----------



## k0nsl (Aug 12, 2015)

In the past, I'd say Bulgaria, but not any longer due to it being too "touristy". I've been there over twenty trips since I was a kid


----------



## RobertYank (Aug 14, 2015)

The best place I ever been is ''C-hotels Ambasciatori" Florence Italy C-hotel Ambasciatori Florence Italy


----------



## MannDude (Aug 14, 2015)

> Cruise ships.
> 
> Very expensive internet + very slow connection = 100% no-work vacation



I'm a big fan of cruising as well. It's just so relaxing and is my ideal vacation. You can do NOTHING at all or you can do a lot. Cruises have a ton of activities.

For me, I'd get up often before the sun rise or during it and enjoy breakfast on the deck and just stare at the ocean. Come 10AM or so, get a memosa or two... and just walk around. Nap in a chair or a hammock. If the boat is docking that day you get to walk around some place you've never been before for 4 - 10 hours depending on where and what cruise. Can go shopping, go tour old ruins, go to the local bars, go lay on the beach... whatever. Then you get back on the boat, eat a good dinner, and do whatever you want. Night life, gamble, relax, watch a movie... It's great.

Went on an 8 day cruise a few years ago and was honestly the last time I went more than 48 hours with no internet access. I wasn't going to pay the outrageous price for slow on-board internet. I had a couple books with me and would read when bored, but mostly enjoyed the time to relax and be alone.

My favorite place on the ship was sort of a hidden gem. It was on the lowest deck and it was off limits I think but the doors were always unlocked so I'd always go down there to smoke and relax. I never once saw anyone else down there so it was a good quiet getaway.



I'd go down there at night, bring a full Long Island Iced Tea with me and just relax. Was nice to get away from people and be alone without being couped up in the room. Standing by the railings you could get splashed by the water since it was the lowest deck to the surface.


----------



## KeithVP (Aug 24, 2015)

@MannDude

Thanks to your detailed post, I couldn't help but see vivid images of my last cruise vacation. I joined a 10-day (more or less, I forget) Scandinavian cruise last May and it was awesome. The pool area is my personal favorite; can't beat drinks + pretty cool chill spot.



I'm curious which cruise ship is in your photo.


----------



## GalaxyHostPlus (Aug 27, 2015)

I love big city's like New York, London, Berlin, Warsaw

So I would spend my vacation in any Capital City really, but not Dublin  

But my plans for this year was Ibiza but plans changed like always in my cause


----------



## stakehost (Aug 30, 2015)

i will go paris for my vacation.


----------



## jamesvang86 (Sep 3, 2015)

I love to spend vacation on beaches of different countries, this time Australia.


----------



## unihost (Sep 9, 2015)

I enjoy small towns at the sea in summer, in winter it's usually Carpathians, snowboarding there is great.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 9, 2015)

Ya know I've never been on a cruise.  Totally something I want to do though.

I want to go back to Europe.  I want to just backpack across Europe instead of my selective stays for work.  Starting in the UK, go to Portugal and Spain while staying in hostels.  Move East from there.  Visit Czech Republic again and definitely hit up Budapest since every traveller I've met while I was in Europe said that was the best.  Probably make my way over to the Scandinavian countries and hit Sweden and Norway.  Probably end up in Germany and the Netherlands again and enjoy the beach there (The Hague's live jazz bar was absolutely lovely). 

Every time I was in Europe, it was for work, so I was kinda restricted to only the weekends.  Even then jet lag and work tired me out that I couldn't fully enjoy my visit there.  However I will say, I had the best beer in the Monastery in Prague, I took a day trip to Bratislava when I was in Vienna just to say I was in Slovakia, I visited the Porsche and Mercedes Benz Museums in Stuttgart, Germany, and I had the time of my life in the Netherlands.  Europe is definitely one of the best places I've ever had the pleasure of visiting, and I want to actually backpack around it this time instead of being all "businessman-y".  Fill a backpack with clothes and a laptop, take the train around.  Say in hostels and enjoy the hostel nightlife (which is so much fun).


----------



## vld (Sep 9, 2015)

Seychelles is beautiful. So is Tenerife.


----------



## VpsAG (Sep 15, 2015)

I really love Greece. Even though they are having a hard time right now, their tourist services are second to none and the picturesque atmosphere makes it worth while . Having over 1000 islands and holiday destinations laid out all across the country, I have been to Greece every summer for the past 20 years and never had a single moment of boredom.


----------



## web-project (Nov 4, 2015)

I like hot weather like in caribbean islands


----------



## Sonwebhost (Nov 4, 2015)

Barbados West Indies been here on vacation from 2002...


----------



## ademayem (Dec 6, 2015)

South coast of Java is so beautiful. Bali is certainly a convenient destination


I love beach


----------



## ISG (Dec 6, 2015)

Carnival Cruise lines of course Cozumel Mexico.


----------



## ramonaweisser (Apr 7, 2016)

Singapore


----------



## drmike (Apr 7, 2016)

National Forests in the US.


----------



## 3v-manager (Apr 9, 2016)

I wouldn't mind to be in a place where is warm and the azure sea


----------



## dedica_manager (Apr 15, 2016)

Prague, Czech Republic


----------



## Pavel (Apr 20, 2016)

+ 1 to Vancouver, BC and all the area around it. This city is 100% lovely in summer. And I can tell that there are not so many places in the world where you can be on the top of a very high mountain covered with snow now, and then boom.. 15 minutes later you're are already swimming in  the warm sea. The city for itself is interesting too: Downtown of Vancouver has a lot of historical buildings, great nightlife and authentic cuisine from around the world.


This winter we choose Spain for third time. I think the combination of sea, great weather, tasty food, affordable prices, nature, history and a great variety of transportation routes through the whole county is what made this country one of the top tourist destinations. And everyone can choose the type of vacation, which he or she need - the lazy or active one)


And since I live near it I want to promote lake Baikal  It's the deepest lake in the world, the water is crystal clear, no people around you. There is no infrastructure, only a few camping places. But living there just for a week or two doing nothing just enjoying the view gives you energy to work for an entire year. Baikal is great in Summer, but in late winter it is just ...amazing!





So if someone will have an opportunity to visit Baikal then write me for the tips.


----------



## Localnode (Apr 20, 2016)

Anywhere warm, with a beach.
Mauritius is the best place I've been to. Sat out in the sun so much my hair was bleached.


----------



## rds100 (Apr 20, 2016)

VerdinaNET said:


> Black Sea Bulgaria or Turkey sea side



So have you been there (here)?


----------



## Eric1212 (Apr 20, 2016)

I love San Francisco / Bay Area in California - can get expensive though. Exploring a new area here in Ontario (Canada) is always fun!


----------



## Byron (Jun 8, 2016)

Dubai is a very nice place for vacation, also as Turkey belek
Have someone tips for me i want this year to tenerife, mallorca, or some else place in spain.


----------



## RombelIrk (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm planning to spend my next vacation in Germany.


----------



## SafehouseCloud (Jul 7, 2016)

Bali and complete Indonesia is awesome. Malaysia as well. You can find awesome diving spots, great food and nice people.


----------



## WiredBlade (Jul 20, 2016)

Europe in late summer!


----------



## HostPace (Jul 21, 2016)

I love to spend vacation in New York this time USA ...


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 21, 2016)

I don't go to vacation any more, but when I did then the destination was often Bulgaria. I've been there over 25 times in my life; I loved that country and the people.


-k0nsl


----------



## SLL - Conor (Jul 27, 2016)

I like beach breaks and so for me, Australia has always been appealing. Shame I live in England so the flight is really expensive!


----------



## Walnuthost (Aug 7, 2016)

I love to spend my vacation in California and Florida!


----------



## VPSServer (Aug 23, 2016)

Aruba is the best!


----------



## Nogics Technologies (Sep 21, 2016)

I love sea beaches and one of my best vacation destination is GOA, India. Well enjoying sun set on a beach is really a nice experience.


----------



## jeff2600 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hawaii, the climate there is perfect. Not too much heat and definitely no hell-like humidity like other tropical areas. It's an expensive destination though, but you also get all the benefits of being in the US (security most of all).


----------



## EuroVPS (Sep 29, 2016)

Anywhere that is away from home / office.   Beaches, mountains, Good driving roads for a 750 BMW.


----------



## ISPAZE (Oct 12, 2016)

Maldives and Figi are my favorite places to visit


----------



## AlphaNine_Vini (Oct 14, 2016)

Europe or sometimes iceland


----------



## jkca (Oct 18, 2016)

Cruises are the way to go, no phones no texts to wake you up in the middle of the night.


----------



## copperhost (Nov 22, 2016)

Niagara Falls it is a very enjoyable and relaxing place to go


----------



## meganadz (Jan 2, 2017)

Boracay Island Philippines is the best for me.Many tourist hang out there


----------



## markhascole (May 2, 2017)

For vacation, you should go France


----------



## ChrisM (May 3, 2017)

Headed up to my vacation home in Michigan tomorrow.


----------



## raindog308 (May 3, 2017)

In July I'm heading to Banff


----------



## Aradhya Menon (Feb 21, 2020)

I love to spend my vacation in Kerala. A small, beautiful and stunning place in India. The place is popular for its unique attractions like backwaters, beaches and hill stations. The lush greenery, local cuisines, ancient Ayurveda and the moderate climate are the striking features of Kerala. I choose Kerala on my vacation because I can enjoy the topmost tourist attractions like beaches, hill stations and backwaters at the same time at the cheapest price with *Kerala tour packages*. So I love to go Kerala to enjoy my vacation.

​


----------



## Edwardjose (Feb 21, 2020)

My favorite destination is Andaman and Nicobar. It is one of the most popular tourist destinations in the world. The main attractive part of Andman is its beaches. Crystal clear water is one of the main specialty and all the places of Andaman are very clean and clear. Lots of water-based activities such as Banana Boat Rides, Snorkeling, Scuba Diving, Parasailing, Undersea Walking, Speed Boating, Jet Skiing, and Sport Fishing or Angling are also available. *Andaman Tour Trawell* is one of the famous travel agency in *Andaman* offering special *tour packages* to the travelers at a cheap and affordable rate
​


----------



## Lilythomaz (Feb 24, 2020)

The most coveted and yet to discovered place in India is Andaman Nicobar Islands. The place offers the travellers a vivid variety of sceneries such lush landscape with a palette of green and blue, whispering waterfalls, long-running rivers which joins with the Bay of Bengal etc are awaiting the travellers. The place has a variety of adventures which makes the travellers' adrenalin to rush. Even in the middle of the night, the sea becomes captivating with the effect of bioluminescence. To enjoy and explore the place at it’s utmost pick a best *Andaman tour packages* from a reputed travel operator.
​


----------



## snehanair (Feb 24, 2020)

Kerala, the land of Coconuts enthralls the global wide backpackers to its lap. Well, Kerala is my personal choice for a fun-filling and tranquil vacation. The natural arena of Kerala always lightens up in my mind in every vacation time and I am damn sure that Kerala will not disappoint anyone who yearns for an indelible travel experience in midst of the lush greenery. In my opinion, a good travel partner is necessary for you so as to have a jolly and safe vacation time under the giant canopy of an amiable travel chaperone. Since I have planned my trip from Hyderabad, it was that easy for me because I got the *best **Kerala tour packages from Hyderabad* *with* the least *price*. Kerala is just wow! a destination with mystic verities as serene backwaters, unique culture, heritage, cuisines, houseboat journey, and dense greenery.


----------



## KshitijJ (Feb 25, 2020)

I wish there was a time machine that could take me back to School Days. I can say that school days were the only best days of my life...


----------



## sousleciel (Mar 3, 2020)

I've been to Armenia last summer, can't wait to visit it again. It's so beautiful here, architecture is splendid, you won't see anything like this in Europe. From my experience, Conciergetravel offers nice travel packages to Armenia, so if you're not a solo traveler, you can take one.


----------



## Moodle Media (Dec 8, 2020)

Somewhere i can still on my seo work


----------



## uptongirl (Jun 7, 2021)

During the pandemic, it's a bit less convenient to travel. But it's a good time to look for trip ideas for the time when it gets better. I found this Girls trip, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## LLHOST (Jun 3, 2022)

New place every vacation - the best motto =))


----------



## hostshield (Jun 4, 2022)

Paris is my favorite, city of romance.


----------



## NFOrce (Aug 2, 2022)

Slovenia is a great place for vacations.


----------

